# grazing/feeding question



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

My four wethers just got moved in to their alternate pasture, which is deep lush "orchard grass" (northern california non-native mix of english oat grass, rye grass, other non-native grasses). My hubby says we should not feed them their expensive store bought orchard grass untill they eat it down. But you know, they don't like to eat the green grass, they want their dried storebought grass. 
What is the best thing for the goats?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

You know I don't know nuthin, but I figure the goats know more about their dietary requirements than I do, so I provide a variety and let them choose the stuff with the most nutritional content for what they need at the time.

From observations:

Any paper product is more nutritional than anything found in the field or bought at the store. The more important the information on the paper, the more nutritional it will be. The title to the house is more nutritional than the title to a car or a graduation certificate.

Instruction manuals and newspapers are more nutritional than store bought goat pellets.

Items become more nutritional if another goat eats it first. Goats can obviously see the nutritional effects immediately upon the other goat and desire it for themselves. So if one goat eats the title, they all want a title. 

I had a full list of items with their nutritional value, but Pig had to eat it before he'd touch the calf manna.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

there are some reasons why goats won't eat fresh gras:

- it's over fertilised
- someone had spread manure and this isn't fully rotten
- the gras tastes funny for the goats because of the composition of the soil

Did you get your goats used to fresh gras bevore you moved them? If not they are acting wise because overeating on fresh gras can cause all kinds of trouble.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey thanks for the replies! Bob, maps are obviously really nutritional as well. 
The grass in the pasture I just moved them into is very lush because it is the pasture they lived in 6 months ago. We built an alternating pasture on the advice of local goat people to prevent buildup of worms. They shuttle between two grassy pastures every six months. Maybe the super-goat-poop-fertilized grass is just too rich for them so they are exhibiting never-before-seen self restraint by not eating too much of it. In any case, I think to play it safe I will keep feeding them their blah no-seed-heads hay to make sure they don't overindulge on the grass, despite the looks of painful chagrin on my husband's face.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

They particularly desire the nutrition of the papers on the Vet's clipboard. The Vet is an intelligent person who is able to trap a goat, stick it with a needle and get a way with it. The key to their intelligence can be gain by ingesting the papers and get a nibble of the clipboard if possible. It is so desirable that everyone around screams with envy as they tear bits of paper from your lips.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ali pearson said:


> Hey thanks for the replies! Bob, maps are obviously really nutritional as well.
> The grass in the pasture I just moved them into is very lush because it is the pasture they lived in 6 months ago. We built an alternating pasture on the advice of local goat people to prevent buildup of worms. They shuttle between two grassy pastures every six months. Maybe the super-goat-poop-fertilized grass is just too rich for them so they are exhibiting never-before-seen self restraint by not eating too much of it. In any case, I think to play it safe I will keep feeding them their blah no-seed-heads hay to make sure they don't overindulge on the grass, despite the looks of painful chagrin on my husband's face.


My goats eat grass as a last resort. They prefer leaves and even dead dried grass first. I hacked my lawn with a scythe and made hay from it. Then they loved it. They won't touch mower cut grass though. I fed them brown hay I bought cheap for a week and then they all loved fresh grass.

So you might be able to trick them into eating it. Spread map clippings in with the fresh grass. ;-)


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Map clippings is a great idea. 
They are so weird about what they will eat. They are starting to eat the grass now, after wading through it for a few days.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Two of the goats will eat orange peels, three wont. 
None eat raddish tops.
Three eat granola bars, two won't.
Curley used to eat hot dogs.
None eat pickles.
For being goats they sure can be finicky. Just part of the personality.

Same with training. You teach them to do back flips, and then when someone is watching they just stand there. ;-)


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Of course more expensive documents are better. THey put them on more expensive paper which of course tastes better than cheap copy paper.. 
Grazing is an aquired taste as goats are browsers, they automatically look up for food. Give them time and only feed a little hay once a day and they will start picking at the other stuff.


----------

